# New Member



## gs who (Dec 23, 2005)

Just to say Hi and to tell a little about myself.  Just started smoking last year using my friends 55gal double barrel smoker.  I'm hooked.  Had to build my own(pic below).  Its not quite finished yet but is operational.  I work for the US Goverment and usually travel to much(someplaces not so nice).  When we have time we like to eat and drink well (never know when you'll have the chance again).  I have come up with a couple of good recipies and as soon as I get the bugs worked out I will be more than happy to share them.  Untill then I'm always looking to expand my reportuar(sp) and smoking abillity.  We also make our own beer and some wines (good for smoking as well).  Be well and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome GS Who to the Smoking Meat Forums. Nice smoker and good idea about mounting it on wheels, they can be buggers to move if they are stationary.  

Glad to see that you're working on some recipes, we would like to see you post them when they are ready.  I have a couple of recipes that some of the members have adopted as a "Must Have" when the fire up the smoker.

Remember that we are all here to help one an other and if you have problems or questions about smoking, let us know and we'll be glad to help you along.


----------



## monty (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello, GS Who! Welcome to the friendliest and most informative smoking site on the net! Looks like you have a great start on smoking as well as on hardware! Looking forward to your future posts!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey GS,

Welcome. Nice setup, I'm also looking forward to your future posts.

Mike


----------

